# it was labour,had my boy! UPDATE PG6, PICS PG9!



## jellytot3

i posted yesterday i thort i mite b in labour, wel i was! Ozzy was born 4.10pm,weighing 9lb1, natural water birth. 6hrs establishd labour. Hes amazing! Coming home today (had to stay in as i fainted!). Will post full story soon x


----------



## debjolin

Congratulations xx


----------



## Chocoholic123

Congrats!


----------



## purapura

Congratulations!


----------



## kmumtobe

Aw congratulations x


----------



## RedString

glad you got your water birth! :) looking forward to the birth story, i hope you post one, :flower:


----------



## princesskiki

Congratulations!!! Big baby well done xx


----------



## kimbotrav

well done congratulations xxxxx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Congrats :D can't wait for your birth story and pics


----------



## sam28

Congratulations


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations x


----------



## Brookey

ahhh congratulations!xxxx


----------



## palange

Congratulations 
xx


----------



## kittycat18

Congratulations sweetheart :D xx


----------



## hayley x

congrats :flower:


----------



## BattyNora

Congratulations!!!


----------



## T8ty

Aww congratulations xxx


----------



## Loui1001

Lovely news, congrats!!!


----------



## SparkleBug

Wow congratz! It just shows, us women just know when the time is close! Can't wait to see your story! Xx


----------



## gingerclaire

congratulations hun xxx


----------



## mummy2lola

Awwwww congratulations babe xx


----------



## cherry_pie

Aww congrats you well done cant wait to c him xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Yay congratulations.

x


----------



## Destiny08

awwh congrats!


----------



## jewbag86

Congrats :) cute name


----------



## BexyD

Yay! Congratulations!! Cant wait to see pics and read story. Lil bit jealous as we were same due date :) xx


----------



## bump0911

Congratulations!!


----------



## we can't wait

Congratulations! It's the best feeling in the world. :cloud9:


----------



## lynz85

congratulations :) x


----------



## Hannah

Congratulations!


----------



## lilbugs

Congrats - look forward to reading your story...


----------



## kellgell06

Congratulations on your happy and healthy little boy!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

congratulations xx


----------



## MoonMelody

OMG!!!!!! I'm SO excited to read your birth story!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations :D


----------



## charby

Congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Congratulations. Im looking forward to reading your story too as Im interested in water birth. x


----------



## Lawhra

Congratulations :D


----------



## BabyKing

awee congrats :) :flower:


----------



## mtemptress

congratulatins darling glad your ok xx


----------



## JosieM

Congrats and well done!:happydance:


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## ozzypumpkin

Congratulations :) x


----------



## wilkie23

Well done & Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## natalie85

Congratulations!!!! X


----------



## sequeena

So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## SilverWillow

Congratulations, sounds like it went very quickly and well. So glad you got a water birth, sounds perfect. Looking forward to story and pics! x


----------



## lilyanne

Congrats!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Sounds like you'll have a wonderful birth story to tell :)
Congrats!


----------



## kaz29

aww congrats and well done


----------



## Jollybean

congratulations, big boy too. Bet he's gorgeous. Can't wait to see a pic! Well done hun x


----------



## RyliesMummy

Congratulations! I was just thinking of your post yesterday! 
Can't wait to read your story and see pics of lil man! :hugs:


----------



## jellytot3

Hi ladies,we are home now,got back at 12 this afternoon, heres my birth story-

Saturday night i just couldnt sleep,was wide awake for no reason. 6am came and i got toe curling pain in my lower back and tummy. I assumed i needed a poo so tried bt nothing happend. The pains continued and by about 8am i knew it was more than just a poo! I started timing and by 11am decided to go into hospital to get checked out. I expected to be sent home but when they checked me i was 6cm dialated! I got in the birthing pool which was AMAZING. I really recommend it,i felt light an the pain/pressure was more bareable. Afta about an hr i started on the gas and air. Contractions got worse and my mucus plug was floating around the tub lol,nice. At 4pm i felt the urge to push so did, i felt something come out,it was my bag of waters. Straight after i needed to push again,omg it hurt. I thought id pushed out just the top of his head but it was all of him! I was literally pushing for a minute and he was born. Even the midwife was shocked! He was put on my chest and cried straight away. The placenta was deliverd out of the pool and ozzy had a feed. Everything was so calm and i was in total control of what i wanted to happen. The midwife only interfered when she checked babys heartbeat,she was so laid back it was great. I grazed the top of my lady bits and tore a tiny bit at bottom,didnt need stitches though.They said i could go home after 6 hrs but when i got up for a wee i fainted! So i was put on the ward overnight and allowed home earlier today. Turns out i was dehydrated from the pool even though id drank loads,oh and my irons abit low. Im so glad to be home, we are both ok,i just feel abit bruised in my bum. Will post a pic when my laptop decides to work! X


----------



## Pixiegirllily

Amazing story, Im hoping for water birth too xxxx


----------



## baby5onboard

Congratulations, glad you got the birth you wanted too.


----------



## Chocoholic123

Wow that sounds like a really good and "easy" labour!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lovely story! 

x


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats :)


----------



## jakemybaby

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Jollybean

fab birth story. Sounds like u did a great job x


----------



## MoonMelody

Yay! That sounds like an amazing labour and birth. Well done, you! I hope you share your post-partum weight loss/healing with us. :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulheath

Congratulations!! And thanks for posting such a positive and inspiring birth story!! I'm really hoping for a water birth!


----------



## Al Syr

Congrats!


----------



## PugMama22

congratulations!!


----------



## mistyscott

Congratulations! I'm aiming for a water birth too, so good to read your story.
Enjoy your bundle of joy :)


----------



## xxyjadexx

Congratulations x


----------



## YoungMummy08

Congratulations xx


----------



## Sushai

Awww, congratulations!!!


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Congratulations! Amazing birth story x x


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Wow that sounds amazing! Well apart from the fainting lol. Looking forward to seeing some pics when you have a mo xxx


----------



## mummyvikki

Well done hun :)
What a lovely smooth birth.
Congrat's xx


----------



## Barbles

Congratulations hunny! The wait is finally over!! xxxx


----------



## Babynumber1

Congratulations xx


----------



## ProudMommy26

Aww! Congratulations lovely. :)


----------



## SugarFairy

Congratulations mummy! xx


----------



## amy_1234

Congratulations x


----------



## Faerie09

Congratulations sweetie!! Can't wait to see those beautiful baby pictures!!! :D


----------



## Whatme

Congratulations on the birth of your little boy.


----------



## doggy121

lovely to hear your labour went so well,lucky you!! 
all the best to yourself and family x


----------



## SilverWillow

What a perfect birth story! So lovely to read. I love the idea of the pool. Congratulations on the birth of your son! :baby: Looking forward to pictures :) x


----------



## Shell N Bump

Congratulations - sounds like a perfect labour and birth! =) x


----------



## jellytot3

Heres a few pictures of my little dude-

A few minutes old-

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd417/jellytot3/264234_10150300844095751_511700750_9600902_7112214_n.jpg

Ozzy in his going home outfit-

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd417/jellytot3/261612_2130915203404_1561732526_3786844_144750_n.jpg

At home having a yawn...the birth must have been so tiring for him! :)-

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd417/jellytot3/261492_10150302305450751_511700750_9623158_3566039_n.jpg


----------



## BexyD

ohhh how gorgeous is he??!! Congratulations again hunny, amazing to think there is one due same time as Ozzy inside me!! Wow!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

oooh the pic of him yawning is soooo cute!!! and the little outfits :) congrats xx


----------



## RyliesMummy

Oh what a little cutie! Fab birth story!

Enjoy him hun :hugs:


----------



## Lashes85

Arrr what a little gem. His lovely. Congrats :) xx


----------



## MoonLove

Soo happy for you and what a beautiful little man!
Congratulations! x


----------



## kandbumpx

He's GORGEOUS!! :).. And sounds like a great labour too.. 1 minute of pushing.. If only mine was that quick lol!


----------



## Vicki_g

Congrats, he's gorgeous!


----------



## mtemptress

gorgeous hunni


----------



## jessyjones

AWWWWW! how big is he considering how early he was! hes beautiful hun congrats :D


----------



## SilverWillow

Awwww congrats he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Barbles

Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats again babe, you have made me even more excited to meet my little man now xxx


----------



## Braven05

Congrats, what a little cutie! So hard to believe sometimes that we actually grow those cute little humans inside of us!


----------



## Shannyxox

he is soooo gorgeous, congratulations :D! I hope you dont mind me asking, but in the last picture, where is his outfit from? i LOVE it :D xxx


----------



## le_annek

Congrats :) xx


----------



## jellytot3

Shannyxox said:


> he is soooo gorgeous, congratulations :D! I hope you dont mind me asking, but in the last picture, where is his outfit from? i LOVE it :D xxx

Its from H&M. I didnt realise they did such cute baby things. They have rolling stones and ACDC t shirts aswell, dead cute! x


----------



## jellytot3

kandbumpx said:


> He's GORGEOUS!! :).. And sounds like a great labour too.. 1 minute of pushing.. If only mine was that quick lol!

Lol, i dont even think it was a minute you know, it was super fast! x


----------



## doggy121

ohhhh he's a beauty, well done!!


----------



## Bec27

Congratulations- he is really beautiful x


----------



## CamoQueen

Soooooo cute! Congratulations, your little man is sure to be a lady killer!


----------



## Shannyxox

jellytot3 said:


> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> he is soooo gorgeous, congratulations :D! I hope you dont mind me asking, but in the last picture, where is his outfit from? i LOVE it :D xxx
> 
> Its from H&M. I didnt realise they did such cute baby things. They have rolling stones and ACDC t shirts aswell, dead cute! xClick to expand...

Thank you :)! i must go have a look around there! How are you finding being a new mummy :D?x


----------



## BattyNora

Ozzy is absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Libra Mariah

Congratulations!


----------



## prmami25c

it sounded like a pretty relaxing birth! congrats! He's beautiful! xx


----------



## BabyKing

How cute love his going home outfit


----------



## k84

Congratulations!! It sounds like an amazing experience:) Glad you and the baby are well


----------



## SparkleBug

Beautiful boy!!!! Xxxx


----------



## reversal

congratulations he's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## leanne_h_89

He's gorgeous and already has style hahaxx


----------



## kimberalex

oh my gosh hes super cute congratulations xx


----------



## Piper84

Very cute :D


----------



## RebeccaR19

Congratulations!! :) He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## KRB87

Congratulations. Glad to hear you're both doing well and that you had a nice, smooth labour! Gorgeous photos x


----------



## Nyn

ahh he's so cute!! congratulations!! x


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations hun :hugs: Sounds like an amazing birth! He's absoloutely gorgeous!!!! xx


----------



## SamiraNChris

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek congratulations hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jellytot3

Shannyxox said:


> jellytot3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannyxox said:
> 
> 
> he is soooo gorgeous, congratulations :D! I hope you dont mind me asking, but in the last picture, where is his outfit from? i LOVE it :D xxx
> 
> Its from H&M. I didnt realise they did such cute baby things. They have rolling stones and ACDC t shirts aswell, dead cute! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :)! i must go have a look around there! How are you finding being a new mummy :D?xClick to expand...

Its fab :) all the worry and struggle you go through when pregnant, then the pains of labour are all totally worth it. x


----------



## sarah0108

Aww congrats!!


----------



## Fascination

Congratulations! He's gorgeous ^^ x


----------

